# Tabelle in voller Höhe



## devStorm (27. März 2003)

*Tabelle in voller Höhe ?*

Hallo, da mich meine Frameseite so richtig ankotzt. Vor allem wenn nur einzelne Seiten in der Suchmaschine gefunden werden, und die hälfte dann fällt, wenn die Seite ausgewählt wurde. Möchte ich jetzt alles mit Tabellen machen. Ist eigentlich auch shcon fertig. Aber wie sage ich meiner Tabelle das sie sich in der Höhe vom Browserfenster immer mit 100% präsent ist ? Sie geht nur solange hoch, bis die Inhalte das erlauben und hört dann einfach auf, würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. 

Und ja ich habe die suchfunktion benutzt, aber bei den 100.000 Beiträgen versuche mal was richtiges zu finden. 

Ich bedanke mich im voraus.

Andrej


----------



## Sinac (28. März 2003)

<table height="???">

Kannste aber nur in pixeln angeben, die gasamte höhe
geht nicht soweit ich weiß...

Greetz...


----------



## Adam Wille (28. März 2003)

Doch, auch relative Werte wie "100%" sollten da gut möglich sein. 

Geist


----------



## devStorm (28. März 2003)

moin den trick mit 100% kenne ich schon auch mit der pixel oder inch anweisung. aber leider wird die tabelle nicht auf 100% hochgezogen. sondern ist so hoch wie die infos auch in der tabelle enthalten. 

gibt es den da keinen befehl welcher zwingt die tabelle auf jedenfall auf 100% hochzufahren ? er ist mir eigentlich egal wie, auch wenn es mit javascript möglich ist. 

danke

andrej


----------



## Adam Wille (28. März 2003)

Nö, das kann nicht sein, dass wenn du der Tabelle eine relative Höhe von 100% zuweist, das misinterpretiert wird.

Darf man denn mal irgendwo bestaunen, wovon du erzählst? 

Geist


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Andrej _
> *moin den trick mit 100% kenne ich schon auch mit der pixel oder inch anweisung. aber leider wird die tabelle nicht auf 100% hochgezogen. sondern ist so hoch wie die infos auch in der tabelle enthalten.
> *



Das mag ich ja garnicht glauben, weil auf allen meinen seiten funktioniert es so, aber naja...

Arbeite einfach mit einem billigem Trick:

Füge zusätzlichn in die Zelle mit dem wenigen Text ein transparentes Gif ein!

<td><img src="ransparentes.gif" width=1 height=800 border=0 align="top" alt="">Hier kommt dann der Text und evtl. noch mehr Text und so weiter.</td>


Aber standardmäßig sollte height="100%" im Table Tag oder im TD Tag völlig ausreichend sein.


----------



## SilentWarrior (28. März 2003)

hi.

ich kenne das problem. vermutlich liegt es daran, dass du am anfang eine doctype definition hast. entfern die mal, dann sollte es (zumindest im ie) funzen.


----------



## Adam Wille (28. März 2003)

Ne, die Begründung ist unsinnig.

Dann wäre es höchstens eine falsche DTD - ich behaupte jetzt mal nicht vollkommen sicher, dass die HTML 4.01-Spezifikation eine relative Größenangabe eines Tabellenelementes nicht gewährleistet, aber es wäre schon reichlich unsinnig, wenn sie das nicht zuließe.

Von mir aus teste ich das auch nachher gerne...

Geist


----------



## devStorm (28. März 2003)

sicher könnt ihr das bestaunen, aber es ist noch nicht zu 100% fertig, ist nur die vorlage

Hier das Tabellenkonstrukt 

Und hier die original Seite mit Frames(zu Zeit) 

gruß

andrej


----------



## SilentWarrior (28. März 2003)

geist: es ist nicht unsinnig. nur ist es halt so, dass height="" im <table>-tag eigentlich im offiziellen html-standard gar nicht vorkommt. die tabelle sollte sich halt wirklich dem text anpassen.

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/tabellen/gestaltung.htm#breiten_hoehen

> <table height=> - Bestimmt die Höhe der gesamten Tabelle in Bezug auf das Anzeigefenster. Diese Angabe wird zwar von den Browsern schon lange unterstützt und wird in der Praxis häufig benutzt, gehörte jedoch nie zum HTML-Standard.


----------



## Marvin (30. März 2003)

[Off-Topic]
This script only works in Internet Explorer 5.5 or greater for Windows

Dir ist schon klar dass du damit viele Benutzer von deiner Seite ausgrenzt, da sie die Navigation schlicht und einfach nicht benutzen können?


----------



## Paradizogeeko (30. März 2003)

also mit opera 6.05 geht's


----------



## Marvin (30. März 2003)

Mozilla/Netscape nicht und Textbrowser sowieso nicht.


----------



## devStorm (31. März 2003)

mann ich kann nun mal nicht auf jeden piss kleinen browser ein auge halten. ich habe nun mal keine firma, es ist eine private seite. und die meisten nutzen nun mal den ie. mit dem ie4 funzt es auch. netscape ist fast am austerben, und opera benutzen vielleicht irgendwelche überzeugten leudde. und wenn die programmiere sich nicht an die allegemeinen konvenzionen halten, dann ist das nicht mein problem. 

ich möchte lediglich wissen wie ich es mit der tabelle mache. hier steht nicht zudieksussion was welcher browser unterstützt, ich habe zum glück shcon einiges auf dem buckel, was webdesign angeht. also bitte BACK TO THE TOPIC !!!!

DAnke an alle



> _Original geschrieben von dgh.demon _
> *[Off-Topic]
> This script only works in Internet Explorer 5.5 or greater for Windows
> 
> Dir ist schon klar dass du damit viele Benutzer von deiner Seite ausgrenzt, da sie die Navigation schlicht und einfach nicht benutzen können? *


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. März 2003)

Du hast halbe und ganze Lösungen bekommen ( s.a. mein Thread ) und sorry, die Antworten haben wenig mit offtopic zu tun, sondern mt gut gemeinten Tipps, aber wer sich nicht helpfen lassen will oder nichts hinzulernen wll....


CLOSE !!!


----------

